# PubMed- Managing symptoms of IBS in children and teenagers.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Managing symptoms of IBS in children and teenagers.*

J Fam Health Care. 2014 Mar;24(2):12, 14, 16

Authors: Read N

PMID: 24923015 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

